# Failing At Vaping



## devdev

So time to own up to our own embarrassing moments in terms of vaping, either your own, or those of our fellow forumites.

I can think of @stroodlepugg placing glitter nail polish in her clearo by mistake, or of me working on a coil and using my fingers to nudge it, and pressing the fire button on the magneto as I pushed down.... that left a nasty microcoil pattern burn

Any other epic fails ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Like filling up my iClear16d bottom coil clearo and turning it up right to screw it onto the coil and spilling all the juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam

One huge Epic fail was when I tried to quit vaping!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev

iKeyaam said:


> One huge Epic fail was when I tried to quit vaping!!


But i scored your MVP and Nautilus - so minor win for me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

devdev said:


> But i scored your MVP and Nautilus - so minor win for me


Actually feel like a chop now @iKeyaam, a win for me was a big loss for you


----------



## ET

myself dead evic head because of too low an ohm protank coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Keyaam

devdev said:


> Actually feel like a chop now @iKeyaam, a win for me was a big loss for you



You can make it up to me by selling me your Reo!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RezaD

denizenx said:


> myself dead evic head because of too low an ohm protank coil



That's not a fail.....that's called pushing the boundaries!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

iKeyaam said:


> You can make it up to me by selling me your Reo!!




hahahaha, ok don't feel that bad now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Yeah I also seared the skin off my finger when adjusting a coil once. OUCHY! 

When still using the SVD and iClear30 I used to get eliquid in my mouth about 10% of the time, so taking a nice long drag, standing up hurriedly and rushing to the sink to spit it out was a frequent discomfort and embarrassment.

Owning a pink clearomizer.

Crawling around on all fours with my eyes ground level trying to find dem little kayfun screws!

Losing my kayfun insulator in the basin and then disassembling the entire pipe at the whim of a chance that I might find it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Reinvanhardt said:


> Owning a pink clearomizer.



Seems there is a lot of that going about........ glad I am not the only one Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

sitting up till early hours of the morning building coils, testing juices, then finally hitting that sweet spot then when you finally retire to bed, your kids ( 1 X 3year old AND 1 X 3month old) are BOTH wide awake and ready to play at 6 bladdy am!!!

(this process almost repeats itself every weekend  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> sitting up till early hours of the morning building coils, testing juices, then finally hitting that sweet spot then when you finally retire to bed, your kids ( 1 X 3year old AND 1 X 3month old) are BOTH wide awake and ready to play at 6 bladdy am!!!
> 
> (this process almost repeats itself every weekend  )



You in the dog box alot huh?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Seems there is a lot of that going about........ glad I am not the only one Reinvanhardt



Realy guys, pink ? Pink? I don't even own a pink one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

RezaD said:


> You in the dog box alot huh?????


LOL

sleep deprived- YES
but once i take that first vape in the morning, all else is just history and makes it all worth it

(i must admit i have to sneak in a little nap later in the day)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

RezaD said:


> That's not a fail.....that's called pushing the boundaries!!!



never let some silly thing like not having the right tools stop you from mcguyvering

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Watching RIP building some new coil while filling up my tank, not checking the juice level and leaking precious VK4 down the center tube.

And forgetting I have to push a button to vape, but that one does not happen as often anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Having the centre pin shear off on my Kayfun 3.1 while trying to prevent the terminal block from swinging around. It was a very sad time. .????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hahahahahahah omw!!! Cant believe you remember the glitter incident .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ

Evod tank leaking in your pocket making it look like I was suffering from incontinence

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Stroodlepuff said:


> hahahahahahah omw!!! Cant believe you remember the glitter incident .



Were you trying to pimp the inside as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Alex said:


> Were you trying to pimp the inside as well



Something like that  I had a bottle of liquid glitter used for crafts on my desk right next to my e-liquid bottle - they feel very similar so I wasnt looking and grabbed the wrong one, filled up my tank, put the driptip in and tried to vape...yeah it didnt work so i looked and boom an iclear 16 filled with red glitter....needless to say the whole coil was stuffed and the tank needed a very good cleaning

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Stroodlepuff said:


> Something like that  I had a bottle of liquid glitter used for crafts on my desk right next to my e-liquid bottle - they feel very similar so I wasnt looking and grabbed the wrong one, filled up my tank, put the driptip in and tried to vape...yeah it didnt work so i looked and boom an iclear 16 filled with red glitter....needless to say the whole coil was stuffed and the tank needed a very good cleaning



hahahaha, I would expect that from a gurl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Bedazzle my vape bwahahaha. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chop007

Making new coils for my Aqua RBA while fishing, when rolling the cotton wool I neglected to de-scent my hands of the sardine bait smell. Lets just say, sardine flavored vape is not cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## andro

Decided to change juice in my kayfun lite . Took it like i do with the aerotank and put it upside down. Unscrew it and feel wet on my leg. When i look down i saw the tank empty and all the juice was on my working shorts. And the worst was my last bit of vm menthol ice .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Bottom filled my Kayfun last night and decided to pop the ERA dripper on with some Menthol. Put the Kayfun upright onto the MVP beauty ring as per usual. As I take a puff on the dripper I am looking at this little screw on the table in front of me, wondering where it came from. No prizes for guessing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Rex_Bael said:


> Bottom filled my Kayfun last night and decided to pop the ERA dripper on with some Menthol. Put the Kayfun upright onto the MVP beauty ring as per usual. As I take a puff on the dripper I am looking at this little screw on the table in front of me, wondering where it came from. No prizes for guessing



I'm just picturing that now, soo funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me with my first Kayfun! Juice everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

A client of mine calling me asking to buy a new wick instead of a coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

So I may soon be adding Vaping my socks to the list of Failing at Vaping...

PS - Thanks @Die Kriek for my spiffy new signature

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> So I may soon be adding Vaping my socks to the list of Failing at Vaping...
> 
> PS - Thanks @Die Kriek for my spiffy new signature


LOL! Always a pleasure sir! Video review!


----------



## devdev

Ok here's the deal. If @johan agrees to change his username to Ohm Johan then I will make a video of me vaping my socks this weekend


----------



## crack2483

devdev said:


> Ok here's the deal. If @johan agrees to change his username to Ohm Johan then I will make a video of me vaping my socks this weekend



Oo. You going to make cotton wicks from your socks or put your sock over your drip tip as a filter? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

In the name of research I am prepared to do both!

It's all on @johan now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Gave a twisp a telling off that their batteries were crap and the unit does not work anymore. The guy clicked it 5 times and gave it back to me. I just puffed and walked off

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> In the name of research I am prepared to do both!
> 
> It's all on @johan now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop

Wow. Everyone seems to really hate pink around here. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

pink makes you stink


----------



## PeterHarris

@devdev this is just to serve as a gentle reminder that the community is longing for an instructional Coil building video, oh and threading it with *socks *of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

When starting out I performed my first pro tank coil change and didn't know that the coil screwed in place. Needless to say, half a bottle of juice later I realised my error

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Now while dripping, I genousley forgot to put the top back on my atty and (in gedagte) tryed to take a vape, and burned my lips 

Ps: sorry for my spelling, but my spell checker sudenley decided not to work

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Now while dripping, I genousley forgot to put the top back on my atty and (in gedagte) tryed to take a vape, and burned my lips
> 
> Ps: sorry for my spelling, but my spell checker sudenley decided not to work


 
Eina!
How did you manage that? 
Did you forget to put on the drip tip or the whole top cap of the dripper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Eina!
> How did you manage that?
> Did you forget to put on the drip tip or the whole top cap of the dripper?


 
It was while I was reading threads on ouer wonderfull forum and didn't look what I was doning and didnt put back the cap


----------



## Yiannaki

Yesterday I replaced a coil, quickly filled up with juice, and took a vape straight away. Didn't let it soak at all. 

It tasted horrible 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> Yesterday I replaced a coil, quickly filled up with juice, and took a vape straight away. Didn't let it soak at all.
> 
> It tasted horrible
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Don't worry, that happens quit often to most of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> Don't worry, that happens quit often to most of us



Lol. Good to know I'm not alone 

I didn't vape for a good 3 hours after that 

It scarred me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I polished my Kayfun but neglected to clean the catch tank out, if anyone wants the recipe for metal polish e-juice let me know, putting it in the file right next to the "marmite" recipe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> It was while I was reading threads on ouer wonderfull forum and didn't look what I was doning and didnt put back the cap


Ouchie 

You're not going to make that mistake again anytime soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Belive me, i wont @BumbleBee 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## Necris

i overtightened my 510 adapter on my 3d dripper and now it permananetly reads at 0.0(Just the adapter!)
so im stuffed unti i buy a nemi or find a new adapter


----------



## BhavZ

Necris said:


> i overtightened my 510 adapter on my 3d dripper and now it permananetly reads at 0.0(Just the adapter!)
> so im stuffed unti i buy a nemi or find a new adapter


 

cant you raise the centre pin in the adapter with a flat head screwdriver?

The same thing happened to me with my ohm meter and that did the trick for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

BhavZ said:


> cant you raise the centre pin in the adapter with a flat head screwdriver?
> 
> The same thing happened to me with my ohm meter and that did the trick for me.


Many thanks BhavZ.wasnt the adapter, but raising the centre pin on the mvp has sorted it out.
Twisted 32g kanthal build coming up shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Necris said:


> Many thanks BhavZ.wasnt the adapter, but raising the centre pin on the mvp has sorted it out.
> Twisted 32g kanthal build coming up shortly


Glad you got sorted man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

BhavZ said:


> Glad you got sorted man!


Sadly just as I run out of juice...I wonder what liqua will do on a dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Necris said:


> Sadly just as I run out of juice...I wonder what liqua will do on a dripper

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Necris

duckduck said:


>


Lol...its bad enough in an mpt3...wont bother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

when i was at Avalon Springs two weeks ago, i was sooooooo craving a lekker vape session after a long period in the warm pools, i got to the room, filled up the russian, attached it to the nemmi and started vaping

2 seconds later my hand was filled with juice !!!

yes, after vaping for over a year, i still forgot to screw in the fill screw 

i felt like a total noob LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JP Brooks

I broke my Nutilus glass tank on Saturday. (Playing Pool at a Bar). So decided to order the Stainless Steel Tank yesterday. Can't wait to get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> 2 seconds later my hand was filled with juice !!!
> i felt like a total noob LOL


 
Can often be caused by anxiety as well. Relax before you put your mod in your hand. .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones

When I bought my first device, over a year ago, it was a top coil. When pulled out the drip tip, I noticed these funny brown strands on the inside. I was like WTF is this . It looked like the juice was caremelising inside. I immediately began pulling them out. Needless to say, it was the coil strands that were covered in juice that i was ripping out. Noobs be noobing....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Driving with eGo-C Twist and mPt3 on my lap, jumping out the car and slaming the door...

Getting back to the car, opening the door and the smached device falls to the ground...
(Slamed device in door)

Kick own ass...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Putting the Sigelei with a Nautilus on the counter at Steers while waiting for coffee and watching the device roll off in slow motion and smash the Nautilus glass on the floor. 

That’s why I like my REO’s! They don’t roll off the counter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> Putting the Sigelei with a Nautilus on the counter at Steers while waiting for coffee and watching the device roll off in slow motion and smash the Nautilus glass on the floor.
> 
> That’s why I like my REO’s! They don’t roll off the counter!


That is why love box mods.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

annemarievdh said:


> Driving with eGo-C Twist and mPt3 on my lap, jumping out the car and slaming the door...
> 
> Getting back to the car, opening the door and the smached device falls to the ground...
> (Slamed device in door)
> 
> Kick own ass...


 
reading this reminded me of an incident some time ago

had an ego 1300mah battery (the short fat one) and a PT1

stopped at the garage to fill in some petrol, wife wanted an ice cream so i went inside to the shop to get it.

got out and put device on the seat.

when i got back into the car i just heard 'crack'

and the rest is history LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> reading this reminded me of an incident some time ago
> 
> had an ego 1300mah battery (the short fat one) and a PT1
> 
> stopped at the garage to fill in some petrol, wife wanted an ice cream so i went inside to the shop to get it.
> 
> got out and put device on the seat.
> 
> when i got back into the car i just heard 'crack'
> 
> and the rest is history LOL


 
Hahahahahaha as long as you did not have any glass splinters in your but

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahahaha as long as you did not have any glass splinters in your but


yeah it was a very sad and looooooooooooong drive home

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Ag shame man, that must have been eina but more heartbraking to hear your equipment braking


----------



## Riaz

my wife knows already, if im not in a so lekker mood, something is not right with my vape gear.

(i dont get easily phased/ bothered by anything quickly, except my vape gear)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wazeer

Chop007 said:


> Making new coils for my Aqua RBA while fishing, when rolling the cotton wool I neglected to de-scent my hands of the sardine bait smell. Lets just say, sardine flavored vape is not cool.


howzit 
im really enjoying my 3D thanx for advising me to purchase it.
is that witsand or infanta where u fishing in that pic?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Wazeer said:


> howzit
> im really enjoying my 3D thanx for advising me to purchase it.
> is that witsand or infanta where u fishing in that pic?


Ha AWESOME, that is Cape Infanta. Stayed with Attie Smit and his wife, amazing people. The fishing was excellent, that morning we had a hectic Elf run, thye where biting like crazy, just at Kabbeljou Bank.


----------



## annemarievdh

Filling up my Reo, screwing in the bottle and forgetting to put the battery back


Why dont it fire up ??

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## stevie g

just bought my big dripper. Coiled a dualie with rayon filled the tank with some juice crank the mod to 30w and take a hit... Nothing. Proceed to up the wattage and take a big lung draw I had forgot to press the plunger so I inhaled a massive lungful of charred rayon. Danger on hybrid tanks is forgetting to hit the plunger!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

hmm charred rayon. makes burnt cotton taste like puppies and rainbows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

ET said:


> hmm charred rayon. makes burnt cotton taste like puppies and rainbows



@ET you must taste Japanese cotton 

Edit: Have you ever made a grass and "riete" zol when you were a kid. Well this Japanese cotton will ninja that shit, it's brutal when you forget to squank,you grab the Reo in a rush to get you nic fix, do a big lung hit and you feel your throat explode, feels like little men in there with chain saws having a field day on you voice box

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @ET you must taste Japanese cotton
> 
> Edit: Have you ever made a grass and "riete" zol when you were a kid. Well this Japanese cotton will ninja that shit, it's brutal when you forget to squank,you grab the Reo in a rush to get you nic fix, do a big lung hit and you feel your throat explode, feels like little men in there with chain saws having a field day on you voice box



Agree agree agree agree x 10 000!!! Its like you want to rip out your own throat!!!

Like when you just cleand your Reo, put it all together again new rayen wick, start doing something els. Take your Reo to have a puff... 

and...

then...

the Horror

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Bigest Fail ever 

Broke my drip top


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Bigest Fail ever
> 
> Broke my drip top



Bummer, but any drip tip will fit - push the stuck piece out from within the top cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Bummer, but any drip tip will fit - push the stuck piece out from within the top cap.



Thanks, but I did that, I put a silver driptip on it but it doesnt look good. Have to make a plan...


----------



## kimbo

@annemarievdh .. last time i looked @Oupa had some of those black tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Thanks, but I did that, I put a silver driptip on it but it doesnt look good. Have to make a plan...



I've got a spare black one for you, but I'm in Pretoria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> I've got a spare black one for you, but I'm in Pretoria.



Thats grate but, ja in Pretoria is a bit of a drive. Will find out what Jaco says when he gets home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

When in doubt, squonk 

Also, I have developed a new habit. After taking a few toots and before setting the Reo down, I squonk, that way when I pick her up for a toot, she's always wet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Frank Zef

Went outside for a vape, did the old smokers trick of patting all my pockets looking for a lighter, after not finding said lighter I stomped back to desk.
About halfway to my office it hit me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## John

Got my first rebuildable, a Lemo. Took about an hour to coil and wick it (almost perfectly). After quite a bit of wasted wire and cotton later I admired my handywork and reassembled the tank. Quite chuffed I fired up the BEC Pro at 35w and a puff of smoke erupted from the chimney. Id forgotten to soak the wick and reduced it to ash. Half an hour later it was wicked again but still tasted like burnt Cotton. Needless to say, never made that silly mistake again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## petermorgan

annemarievdh said:


> Like filling up my iClear16d bottom coil clearo and turning it up right to screw it onto the coil and spilling all the juice


You cannot be more funny! Ohhhh, sorry to bother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Biggest fails.
1.) Not listening to great advice in the beginning and buying a twisp because it was the easiest to get my hands on.
2.) Tip the twisp whilst taking a big drag and getting a mouth full of juice. Actually had to stop the car and put my head out the door and puke.
3.) Adding standard supermarket orange food flavoring to juice. Bubbled up the spout like a soda machine and again juice in my mouth.

All epic fails but all part of my school fees, hopefully they are now paid up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vaalboy

annemarievdh said:


> Bigest Fail ever
> 
> Broke my drip top



Don't feel too bad, I've done that twice.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frank Zef

This just happened.
Filled up my Orchid to the brim, turned it over and gave it a quick blow to clear out the air holes.
The filling screw was still lying on my desk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

So I was just cleaning my Goblin and I push my M80 to 60w to dry burn the coil. Then I take the Goblin off the M80 and replace with a different tank, forgetting to bring the wattage down again... Lung hit at 60w = Very big eye opener. Burning throat, watering eyes and the colleagues want to call Netcare 911 due to my coughing. On the plus side, I am wide awake now...  And strangely the juice tastes better now (after bringing the wattage back to normal.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Frank Zef said:


> This just happened.
> Filled up my Orchid to the brim, turned it over and gave it a quick blow to clear out the air holes.
> The filling screw was still lying on my desk.



So you actually dripped?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

annemarievdh said:


> Agree agree agree agree x 10 000!!! Its like you want to rip out your own throat!!!
> 
> Like when you just cleand your Reo, put it all together again new rayen wick, start doing something els. Take your Reo to have a puff...
> 
> and...
> 
> then...
> 
> the Horror



That is why I learned the habit of squonking right before I put it down. Never happened to me again after that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak

baksteen8168 said:


> So I was just cleaning my Goblin and I push my M80 to 60w to dry burn the coil. Then I take the Goblin off the M80 and replace with a different tank, forgetting to bring the wattage down again... Lung hit at 60w = Very big eye opener. Burning throat, watering eyes and the colleagues want to call Netcare 911 due to my coughing. On the plus side, I am wide awake now...  And strangely the juice tastes better now (after bringing the wattage back to normal.)


same thing happened to me last night on my m80. Had my dripper on, on 60watts to see how the new 2puffs driptip helps with the heat, popped off the dripper and put the subtank mini in running on a 1.2ohm coil. forgot the watts at 60. man that was something i dont want to experience again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Barak said:


> same thing happened to me last night on my m80. Had my dripper on, on 60watts to see how the new 2puffs driptip helps with the heat, popped off the dripper and put the subtank mini in running on a 1.2ohm coil. forgot the watts at 60. man that was something i dont want to experience again.


Amazingly it did not burn the cotton I had in. But never again do I want to taste that.


----------



## Barak

baksteen8168 said:


> Amazingly it did not burn the cotton I had in. But never again do I want to taste that.


My coil burned instantly. i take about 6-8 second lung hits. so needless to say, it did not end well for the coil.


----------



## baksteen8168

Barak said:


> My coil burned instantly. i take about 6-8 second lung hits. so needless to say, it did not end well for the coil.


I stopped as soon as I felt / Tasted something wrong. I also do full lung hits in the range of 5 - 8 seconds


----------



## Frank Zef

Some things are still very deep ingrained in my subconscious.
After breakfast this AM I started looking around the house for my smokes.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Frank Zef said:


> Some things are still very deep ingrained in my subconscious.
> After breakfast this AM I started looking around the house for my smokes.


Hope you didn't find them...


----------



## Frank Zef

baksteen8168 said:


> Hope you didn't find them...


Nope, haven't bought a pack of smokes since December 2014 
Haven't had a smoke since then either.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christopher

The very first ecig I bought was a CE4 from some random little shop that sells phone covers and stuff, so I bought the kit having no idea what was going on, I hadn't even heard of an ecig before, anyways, the liquid it came with had a needle tip bottle, which fit perfectly into the bottom on the chimney. So I assumed that's how you filled it? Was busy driving, took a big drag and mouth was full of the most disgusting, cheap nasty piss tasting liquid. Threw up on the side of the road instantly whilst washing my mouth out with fanta and throwing up again. Best friend in passenger seat pissing herself laughing at my misfortune

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## nemo

Lol @Christopher I was at home luckily and can so relate to the mouth full of juice had the family crawling with laughter


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK tonight was an Epic Fail... decided to rewick my Serpent Mini 25 Dual Coil... spent sometime perfecting the two wicks beautifully... primed the wicks with what I thought was XXX... then put the tank on and filled it up with XXX.

The fail was that the Menthol Ice bottle that I was using earlier on to change a juice was in the XXX Spot... yes you guessed it... the wicks were primed with Menthol Ice and then fired in a powerful sub ohm tank... if anyone is looking for the top of my skull it's splattered over my ceiling! Sheeezzzz!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 14


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> the wicks were primed with Menthol Ice


Ha ha ha dude that must have hurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boktiet

I can relate uncle Rob. I once accidentally filled my tank with Galactic Hypermint...I still get shivers when I think about the experience. Needless to say I have not had any sinus issues for a while afterwards.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> OK tonight was an Epic Fail... decided to rewick my Serpent Mini 25 Dual Coil... spent sometime perfecting the two wicks beautifully... primed the wicks with what I thought was XXX... then put the tank on and filled it up with XXX.
> 
> The fail was that the Menthol Ice bottle that I was using earlier on to change a juice was in the XXX Spot... yes you guessed it... the wicks were primed with Menthol Ice and then fired in a powerful sub ohm tank... if anyone is looking for the top of my skull it's splattered over my ceiling! Sheeezzzz!



lol, that happened to me once too, when I mistakenly primed the dripper with koolada concentrate. About 5 minutes later I casually took a huge drag which left me gasping for air. I seriously felt like I couldn't breathe at all. That was worse than any dry hit I've ever experienced by a factor of ten.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> lol, that happened to me once too, when I mistakenly primed the dripper with koolada concentrate. About 5 minutes later I casually took a huge drag which left me gasping for air. I seriously felt like I couldn't breathe at all. That was worse than any dry hit I've ever experienced by a factor of ten.



After I got some menthol concentrate I thought I would drip a few drops directly on a saturated RM2 wick just to see if it would "mentholise" the fruit juice in there. I was too lazy to drip it in the Reo bottle. I didnt know how strong the concentrate was, so I thought it would just be a bit more mentholy.

Holy moly, did I get a huge surprise!


It was very icy!

Thankfully it was only the RM2 and a tame MTL setup

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KlutcH

When I first got into sub ohm I had a subtank mini kit, when refilling (Bottom fill) I would mostly forget to turn it upside down again after refill :/ so much juice was wasted :<

Another one, I have more than 1 tank in my "man cave" at home. I was busy in a game online I think it was Ark survival or something, and decided it was time for a new coil and wick on my Serpent mini 22. After putting in the new coil and cotton, prime etc I was a little distracted and grabbed the wrong tank without thinking (My tanks sit ready with coil and cotton ready to be primed etc. So I put the wrong tank on just with coil and cotton, You all know what happened after that. I still get nightmares.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## acorn

Alex said:


> lol, that happened to me once too, when I mistakenly primed the dripper with koolada concentrate. About 5 minutes later I casually took a huge drag which left me gasping for air. I seriously felt like I couldn't breathe at all. That was worse than any dry hit I've ever experienced by a factor of ten.


Once in the beginning of my DIY journey without thinking put a minuscule drop of Koolada on my finger and tasted with the tip of my tongue, big mistake, tongue had a freeze burning sensation and went numb for the rest of the night. Word of advise dont even try it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caveman

acorn said:


> Once in the beginning of my DIY journey without thinking put a minuscule drop of Koolada on my finger and tasted with the tip of my tongue, big mistake, tongue had a freeze burning sensation and went numb for the rest of the night. Word of advise dont even try it...



I've done this. It's terrible. Utterly terrible. It hurts and burns and makes your chest close up. 

I got some galactic hypermint (first time I got it), decided hey, lets try this on my RDA. I had a 0.17 ohm build in it, 100 watts. Thought I was very clever.... well... my skull splintered, my eyes started streaming tears and my mouth set on fire and froze all at the same time. Needless to say I have never tried doing that again. I am so cautious of new juices that I habitually set my RDA much lower when trying a new juice...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

